#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  pipeline calculations

## kunal_5683

hi to all members ,, 
 i am serching for pipeline calculations for the On-Shore Crude transit lines.
1.Combined stress calculation 
2.Minimum Elastic bend radii calculation
3.Anchor Force calculations 
4.Free end expansion calculations 
5.Calculations for minimum thickness of road crossing casing pipes 
6.Calculations to check for upheaval buckling of pipeline due to temperature and pressure 
7.Calculations to check for pipeline floatation in areas of high water table, etc. 



Kindly help me to get these calculations detials or the references.. I need it urgently ,, all members request for help ./

ThanksSee More: pipeline calculations

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Buried Pipe Design  3rd Edition (623 Pages & 15.289 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 1102  1993 Steels Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways (48 Pages & 1.97 MB):  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## galant1960

I have some formula for calculations , if you want I can sed you excell sheet , I workwith these formula and at this moment no probleme , I kwon that there are severals methods but its enouh for me
thanks

----------


## aan09

Hi Galant1960 ,

Could you forward these excel sheets , thanks in advance
aan_09@rediffmail.com

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> I have some formula for calculations , if you want I can sed you excell sheet , I workwith these formula and at this moment no probleme , I kwon that there are severals methods but its enouh for me
> thanks



Dear galant,
You can upload and share any data to help the others.

----------


## motaleby

> Dear galant,
> You can upload and share any data to help the others.



Yes, that's right! you can share your data to help the others.

----------


## kunal_5683

Hi Galant1960 ,

Could you please forward these excel sheets , to kunal.k.sharma@gmail.com

Thnks very much...

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

Dear Galant 1960,

could u please forward me the design calculation for pipeline ....@ ayaz_eng80@yahoo.com

Best Regd

AYAZ

----------


## sarkar_anu@rediffmail.com

Hi Dear Galant

could u please forward me the design calculation for pipeline ....@ kesar_anurag@rediffmail.com

Best Regards,
Anurag Kesharwani

----------


## sundaramahesan

Dear Galant
Could I get this design calculation....rahavys@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance
sundaramahesan

----------


## jojeecares

kindly send the excel sheet to junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com

----------


## aan09

> Hi Galant1960 ,
> 
> Could you forward these excel sheets , thanks in advance
> aan_09@rediffmail.com



*REMINDER*  inspite of providing my mail I didn't received this file.

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Dear Galant,


 please send me the excel sheet on himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance....See More: pipeline calculations

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

Dear All,

I am working as a pipeline engineer i need spread sheets that cover all the calculations that are involved in pipeline works ..would any one please these calculations sheets .....

Best Regd
AYAZUDDIN

ayaz_eng80@yahoo.com

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

Dear Galant 1960,

do u have spread sheet for calculating the pull load and streaa analysis for HDD ( Horizontal Direction Drilling) ..I am working as a Pipeline Engineer and I need the pipeline calculation spread sheets ..If u can help me out then would be great full to  u ..My e-mail address is (ayaz_eng80@yahoo.com)

Best Regd
AYAZUDDIN

----------


## ehtisham

will upload some excel sheets soon......i have few!!

----------


## aan09

> *reminder*  inspite of providing my mail i didn't received this file.



*i have been waiting for e-mail with excel sheets , does any received from this person as he confirmed every one to send e-mail id  .*

----------


## amitavbh

Dear all,

Can you solve a simple problem for me, 
I have 1" dia pipe of 100m length , at the inlet Air is at 5kg/cm2 pressure, I need to know the maximum flow of air (m3/hr) through the pipe, outlet pressure is 2 kg/cm2 temperature is 38C.

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

> Dear all,
> 
> Can you solve a simple problem for me, 
> I have 1" dia pipe of 100m length , at the inlet Air is at 5kg/cm2 pressure, I need to know the maximum flow of air (m3/hr) through the pipe, outlet pressure is 2 kg/cm2 temperature is 38C.





answer of the question from AYAZUDDIN 

In such condition the velocity of air increase up to the rule of thumb suggested velocity 66 ft/sec, 
analysis express the velocityis 122 ft/sec but in that scenario max. flow would be 56.5 m3/hr, which 
increase in pipe due to small line size which is 112.4 m3/hr. as far as my suggestion of current situation 
you must increase ur line size because velocity is very high

----------


## amitavbh

Thanks AYAZUDDIN 
Can give me the calculation methods for the same.

----------


## amar.k.singh

Dear Galant 1960,

could u please forward me the design calculation for pipeline ....to amar.k.singh@zmail.ril.com & singh.amar303@gmail.com

----------


## turbosri_mech

please forward me the design calculation for pipeline & HDD

----------


## unni

Dear galant,
You can upload and share the data to help the others.

----------


## msamir

Dear all
Find below link for pipeline calculations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
For any help my mail is mahmoudsamirg@gmail.com

----------


## siva2161

Thank You

See More: pipeline calculations

----------


## soloweber

Can you please send it to me too. my email id mis soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## mkhurram79

> Dear all
> Find below link for pipeline calculations
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> For any help my mail is mahmoudsamirg@gmail.com



thanks for sharing useful data

----------


## bm70

Dear Galant,
please send me the excel sheet on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zhouli

> Buried Pipe Design  3rd Edition (623 Pages & 15.289 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> API 1102  1993 Steels Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways (48 Pages & 1.97 MB):  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



could you give me these excels,thank you.fshgjx@163..com

----------


## spurcareer

dear 
galant1960

   i request you to kindly send me the excel file for pipeline calculations.

anjum

----------


## Red Baron

kindly send the excel sheet to : ahmad.jasim@gmail.com

----------


## vietsov

> Dear all
> Find below link for pipeline calculations
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> For any help my mail is mahmoudsamirg@gmail.com



thanks so much Msamir,

it's very useful for me.

otherwise, if you have spreadsheet for pipeline calculation which relied on DNV OS-F101 2007 pls upload it once again

best regards,

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## msamir

No i haven't but if you got it send to me

----------


## pks0707

Hi Dear Galant

could u please forward me the design calculation for pipeline ....@ kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

----------


## guptah

hi can anyone again upload the sheets uploaded previously by msamir because now it is not available.........

----------


## FSRFSR

> thanks for sharing useful data



hey,anyone can upload this file..the file has been removed or something that cannot be download..


thanx a loottt ..  :Smile: See More: pipeline calculations

----------


## sleimanshokr

Please upload

----------


## motaleby

Which one do you want?

----------


## FSRFSR

> Which one do you want?



all of them,friend..
thx a lot ..  :Smile:

----------


## motaleby

Dear friends
The attached file is all uploaded here.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sleimanshokr

thanks for all

----------


## FSRFSR

> Dear friends
> The attached file is all uploaded here.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanx a lot fren..  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## Mohammad70

Thanks a lot.

----------


## sanju

Thanks alot bro.....God bless you.

----------


## pks0707

thanks a lot friends

----------


## shakeel_ahmed

Dear Galant, 

can you please send me the thinkness calculations sheets for gas pipeline buried with consideration of external load pressure, its urgent can you please send early my email id is arshakeelahmed@gmail.com

----------


## Basket

Dear All,



how calculated the force in the anchor block for the underground gas pipeline ? I need equations.

Thanks !See More: pipeline calculations

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Buried Pipe Design (623 Pages & 15.289 MB)
Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## doomaman

Many thanks for the helpful thread guys...

----------


## Uranium

Great! Thank you very very much

----------


## old.harlot

Dear Mr. Gallant,

Could you provide me the pipeline calculation ? please forward me to baroto.suharyo@gmail.com

Sincerely,

baroto Suharyo

----------


## Gaurav21

can u please send me the excel sheet in urgent need.
pls help

----------


## Gaurav21

can u please send me the excel sheet in urgent need.
pls help 
gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com.

thank you

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Find Attached.

----------


## Gaurav21

Dear Galant,
Please forward the file if possible or share it on the forum
my email is gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## kaliwaal

Hi Galant1960,
Could you please send to me at koperwaal@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## patham.vinod

Could you pl send the calculations to my Id<mkpatham@gmail.com>
Thanks
MK Patham

----------


## makmak9

.

kindly send to me too: mcatunao@yahoo.com


.

----------


## ishaksaban

link not exist longer


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: pipeline calculations

----------


## ilayarasan

Hi,

Can u send please....

My id - k.ilayarasan@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------

